# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Marlin Firearms going out-of-business

## devil21

http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2...arlin_0326.txt




> NORTH HAVEN  The Marlin Firearms Co., one of the towns top taxpayers, will start to lay off employees in May and will close by June 2011.
> 
> The gun manufacturers employees were told Thursday that the jobs of 265 salaried and hourly workers would be eliminated over 18 months. Marlin traces its history back to 1870.
> 
> Marlin officials could not be reached for comment, but First Selectman Michael J. Freda heard the news from a company official Thursday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Freda said several factors appear to be driving the closure, from the cost of doing business in Connecticut to wage differentials.
> ...


It's not a good sign when a 140 year old gun maker is suddenly going out of business after being bought up by a private equity firm with known and recent connections to the gov't, Cerberus dba Freedom Group.

----------


## chudrockz

I guess the next time I see the model 795 on sale for $99, I'll pick one up!

----------


## catdd

I can't believe they would be going out of business when we just smashed all records for gun sales in this country.
Anyway, this would be a good time to pick up a model 336 - more deer have been killed with that gun than any other.
And for all you Griz hunters this would be a good time to pick up a 45-70 government.

45-70 1895G Guide Gun    http://www.cabelas.com/story-123/car...n+Review.shtml

----------


## FunkBuddha

This breaks my heart. I've never shot a Marlin I didn't like.

----------


## Cowlesy

Make great left-handed rifles.  

Sad to see them go.

----------


## Uriel999

> Make great left-handed rifles.  
> 
> Sad to see them go.


This is evidence Cerberus hates lefties! handists! Honestly, the explanations do make sense though. A. Connectitut and other blue states don't provide much incentive to produce goods in their borders. B. I think a lot of people are moving away from more traditional old school rifles more to tacticool evil black rifles.

----------


## Cowlesy

> This is evidence Cerberus hates lefties! handists! Honestly, the explanations do make sense though. A. Connectitut and other blue states don't provide much incentive to produce goods in their borders. B. I think a lot of people are moving away from more traditional old school rifles more to tacticool evil black rifles.


I really don't know many people who go out to buy a Marlin NEW for a quality hunting rifle.

I think it is sad from a historical perspective, but it doesn't mean someone won't resurrect the brand at some point.

I'm still waiting to hear about a Montana/Wyoming or other state manufacturer start exercising their freedoms under their respective Firearms Freedom Acts to make their own brands.

----------


## Southron

I have been wanting a new Marlin 1895 SBL and unable to find one.  Guess I never will get it.

Edit.  On second thought, it's not certain the Marlin brand will be disappearing.  Perhaps they are just abandoning the North Haven plant, which I have driven past many times.

Personally, I like lever action guns and revolvers and the Marlin brand has done a lot to keep lever guns on the market.

Now that Winchester stopped making the model 94 there are less than ever.

----------


## cbc58

i was just looking at rifles tonight and dicks had the 795 for $99.

----------


## Merk

Pick up the whole shop lock stock and barrel and move it to a firearms-freedom-act state.  I betchya Montana would offer some incentives to have one of the premier historical American gun manufacturers located in their state.

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

They make the best lever action 30/30s bar none.  I own two myself.

----------


## catdd

> Pick up the whole shop lock stock and barrel and move it to a firearms-freedom-act state.  I betchya Montana would offer some incentives to have one of the premier historical American gun manufacturers located in their state.


Problem with the West is a lot of the shots are long distance and the lever 30-30 and 45-70 drop off after 100  - 150 yds.
I could see Marlin doing well in the South where most shots are under 100 yds.
 Guides like the 45-70 out west.   http://www.cabelas.com/story-123/car...n+Review.shtml

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Maybe Marlin will pop back up in Tennessee.

----------


## KCIndy

Man, what a bummer.  

One of my very first rifles as a kid was a Marlin 60 semi auto.  Mind, this was back in the days when you could actually give a kid a gun without getting turned in to Child Protective Services....

With that little .22 in hand, no squirrel was safe from me!  Ah, the good old days. 

RIP Marlin.  Ya done good.

----------


## catdd

> Man, what a bummer.  
> 
> One of my very first rifles as a kid was a Marlin 60 semi auto.  Mind, this was back in the days when you could actually give a kid a gun without getting turned in to Child Protective Services....
> 
> With that little .22 in hand, no squirrel was safe from me!  Ah, the good old days. 
> 
> RIP Marlin.  Ya done good.


Best little .22 ever made.

----------


## BillyDkid

> Problem with the West is a lot of the shots are long distance and the lever 30-30 and 45-70 drop off after 150 yds.
> I could see Marlin doing well in the South where most shots are under 100 yds.
> But they work better than anything if you can get close out there. Guides like the 45-70 out west.


They also make a 308 and several other high performance type guns.

----------


## 2orb

AP Article says they are getting out of CT and moving to an undetermined site.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...K1WTAD9EMG9N80




> Jessica Kallam, a spokeswoman with Madison, N.C.'s Remington Arms Co. Inc., which owns Marlin, said the Connecticut plant will close by June 2011 and employees would be offered severance and help finding jobs. She said Marlin is relocating its manufacturing operations to an undetermined site.


It will be interesting to see how this plays out.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Pick up the whole shop lock stock and barrel and move it to a firearms-freedom-act state.  I betchya Montana would offer some incentives to have one of the premier historical American gun manufacturers located in their state.


Sort of looks to me, like that may be what they are going to do.

----------


## Pericles

> Sort of looks to me, like that may be what they are going to do.


I certainly hope so. It is a pity to see a fine tradition disappear. Probably should pick up a model 60 and look at the .45-70.

----------


## BillyDkid

someone told me today that Remington was actually buying Marlin.

----------


## AFPVet

> someone told me today that Remington was actually buying Marlin.


This type of horizontal integration would be rather interesting

----------


## Dr.3D

> I certainly hope so. It is a pity to see a fine tradition disappear. Probably should pick up a model 60 and look at the .45-70.


I really like my model 60, it seems like a very fine rifle and darned accurate to boot.

I'm just wondering if I should pick up some parts for it, just in case something needs replacing.   The problem is, I don't know what usually goes wrong with the model 60 so I wouldn't know what parts to pick up.

----------


## Uriel999

> I really like my model 60, it seems like a very fine rifle and darned accurate to boot.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I should pick up some parts for it, just in case something needs replacing.   The problem is, I don't know what usually goes wrong with the model 60 so I wouldn't know what parts to pick up.


Just buy a second one.  2 is 1, 1 is none.

----------


## youngbuck

This is sad

----------


## devil21

> someone told me today that Remington was actually buying Marlin.


Remington is already the parent company of Marlin.  Cerberus is Remington's parent.

----------


## crushingstep7

I do think Cerebus Capital (named after the Dog who guards Hell?) has something to do with it... didn't they buy out Remington, Smith and Wesson (I heard they're in the gutter, stock-wise), and DPMS?

----------


## devil21

> I do think Cerebus Capital (named after the Dog who guards Hell?) has something to do with it... didn't they buy out Remington, Smith and Wesson (I heard they're in the gutter, stock-wise), and DPMS?


And then some....

http://www.freedom-group.com/




> Freedom Group is the world’s leading innovator, designer, manufacturer, and marketer of firearms, ammunition, and related products for the hunting, shooting sports, law enforcement, and military markets. As one of the largest manufacturers in the world of firearms and ammunition, we have some of the most globally recognized brands including *Remington, Bushmaster, DPMS/Panther Arms, Marlin, H&R, NEF, Dakota Arms, LC Smith, Parker, AAC, Barnes Bullets, EOTAC and INTC*. For more information download the Freedom Group Brochure.

----------


## crushingstep7

Betcha these companies tank in the somewhat near future... imagine what the market would be like.  Maybe it's paranoia lol

But seriously.. Cerebus Capital? What dip$#@! came up with that??

----------

